# 1987 Craftsman 10HP 28"



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought this machine in 1987... Has performed really well, but I'm a bit pissed cuz the other day, when greasing it, I noticed that the "ball joint" that hooks onto the shift level was about to fall off..... What a piece of crap.... I've used in Northern Ontario (5 months of blowing snow/yr) for just under 30 years and the **** thing is starting to give me grief....!!

I guess I'll have to get a new ball joint.... hope they make better ones today...!!

Can you tell ..... I'm kidding guys..!!! This machine has performed above and beyond the call of duty...!!

I wish the new machines were 1/2 of what this one is....!!

Just to let you know....

It ain't for sale... It's got to go another 20 yrs.....!!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Back then they were still good machines. Most were compared to their modern counterparts.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

give ya $20 for it..as is ! lol they dont make em like they used to.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad it's worked out so well for you. Don't know that model or part but if you can't find a replacement part it might be possible to use something like a heim joint as a replacement. Just a thought.

Paul


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Glad it's worked out so well for you. Don't know that model or part but if you can't find a replacement part it might be possible to use something like a heim joint as a replacement. Just a thought.
> 
> Paul


Yeah, Thanx, I found the ball joints for the gear shifter shaft and also discovered the axle bushings were shot... Found new ones also...pricy, but what the ****, I'm not buying a modern plastic snowblower anytime soon... !! 

Bring on the snow... she's ready..!!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

how bout some pis of this machine


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah...
:icon-wwp:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I love the old machines, Trying to find parts for a smaller version of that craftsman, Still in decent shape but missing a few parts. Hoping it runs but well I have no starter on it LOL


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

A little maintenance on an older machine goes way better than a lot of money for a newer lower quality unit any day in my book. I flip the new machines I never keep them for myself. Some people feel warm and fuzzy because it looks prettier - NOT ME! lol


----------



## Rich Speers (Jan 20, 2017)

On the bucket list is the infamous "Drift Breaker" Craftsman. May be a novelty but I love how it signifies MORE POWER ARGH ARGH ARGH.--even though it doesn't mean more power.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

tdipaul said:


> how bout some pis of this machine


Holy Crap guys....!! I never got around to getting the pics of this old work horse for you....

Bad news.... I just sold the old girl and got a Yamahoooo YS624, but she is still running great....

Here's some pics... Again, sorry for forgetting....I'm old..!


----------

